# MINI Cooper D Mayfair - Hot Chocolate - 50 Years of MINI!



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

With the sun shining today it was a great chance to have a proper go at cleaning my new car. Had it around three weeks. Bloody cold out there, but a good day anyhow.

Its a bit of a marmite car, not just in colour! But I love the retro appeal.

BEFORES














































Car had done a couple of hundred miles so was a bit grimey from the roads, and also a fair bit of sandy fallout. Its obvious that the dealer had washed it with a brush :wall: as in the winter sun has some very light swirls. Also looked like its seen a machine as some point on the top edge of the driver door and quater panel, as there were some holograms.

METHOD

Sorry no pics, with the cold weather just wanted to crack on..

Wheels cleaned with Bilberry 10:1 and EZ Detail & Silverline brushes.
Tyres cleaned with Diasy APC.
Pre sprayed with a strong Shampoo mix, pre rinsed with the hose.
Washed with Shampoo Plus, 2 buckets and Eurow Mitt
Clayed with Bilt Hamber Soft
Washed again with Shampoo Plus
Dryed with Serious Performance uber towel.
SRP applied by hand using a megs pad (4 layers on the Holograms) seemed to do the trick!
Topped off with Simoniz Original Wax (This stuff is hard work!!)
Glass & Chrome cleaned with AG glass polish
Wheels Waxed with Simoniz Max Wax
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance and plastics with AG Bumper Care.
Wiped down with last touch inside and out.

AFTERS

Sadly the light was going, which didnt bring out the fantastic metallic flake in this paint.



























































































Thanks for looking!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

sweet little motor that - good work too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Smart little motor- and a nice job done...:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice cooper diesel....Liking the colour choice. Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice job! Cant say im a fan of the car though. Im retro through and through when it comes to Minis 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Lovely colour mate!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That's very retro, i love it :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a really nice looking car mate, love the interior!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like that car - looks stunning in the after shots. Top work :thumb:


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Nice job! Cant say im a fan of the car though. Im retro through and through when it comes to Minis
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<


now yours is proper retro! looks great.

I have a second car I never really use, and keep thinking about chopping in it for an original to keep in the garage, but then would break my heart when I had to use it!


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> That is a really nice looking car mate, love the interior!


I love the interior, wish id gone for seat heating on these cold mornings.

Some of my mates are dubbing it the turd mobile, due to the colour in and out!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not a lover of small cars but i love the colour combination of the exterior and interior.
Best mini i have seen. Sick of seeing red ones on the road :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... and not a bad colour either


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

very nice job!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

hate the new mini... :buffer:

love your colours in and out :thumb::thumb::thumb:

would look sweet as a clubman........:thumb::driver::thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Good job! 

Really like the wheels


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love the colour and the interior looks nice too


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good, nice work


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice write up mate. :thumb: And good result.


----------



## Commander_T (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice HotChoc Coop! I really like these special editions, is much different from the Camden? Got my MINI washed today.... was flithy!!


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Supermega said:


> Nice HotChoc Coop! I really like these special editions, is much different from the Camden? Got my MINI washed today.... was flithy!!


Its alot different to the Camden.

The Camden represents the future, whilst the Mayfair the past in the scheme of the 50 years.

Therefore in a Camden you get Silver and White Mirror Caps and Interior Finishers (really cool) 1/2 leather white and black seats, Harman Kardon HiFi, Black Xenon Lights and very blingy wheels.

I really like the retro and not really a Music or HiFi buff, so the full Toffee leather and additional driving lamps won the day!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

hmm, didn't realise tha BMini had been around 50 years... the Bmini's are nice cars but aren't minis..

remove the mini badges and it's be a cracking car you have there, love the retro colour scheme


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> hmm, didn't realise tha BMini had been around 50 years... the Bmini's are nice cars but aren't minis..


That depends on how you measure what is and isn't a MINI...:thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Simmo said:


> Its alot different to the Camden.
> 
> The Camden represents the future, whilst the Mayfair the past in the scheme of the 50 years.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, thanks for that. Nice motor once again. :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Lovely looking car 

Have you been onto www.totalmini.com? register on there


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very nice work. Its a cool looking Mini :thumb:. The Mini special editions are always in demand.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Really nice colour, a colleague of mine has a Porsche Boxster in the same colour - probably only one in uk she thinks, but with horrible beige/tan interior , whereas yours looks superb inside too. Love the look of the wheels as well.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Lovely looking car
> 
> Have you been onto www.totalmini.com? register on there


or mini torque :thumb:

Nice to see another mini owner, quite a fan of that colour trim


----------

